# CPU immer auf 100%'iger Auslastung?



## daDom (26. November 2003)

Wenn ich mit meinem 3D-Programm rendere, ist die CPU immer auf 100%.
Ist das normal?
Dabei ist der Arbeitsspeicher gerade mal bei 300mb von 1024mb!

Oder wenn ich mit Visual Basic lange Rechenoperationen durchführe, passiert das gleiche.

Kann das auf Dauer schädlich sein?


----------



## Tim C. (26. November 2003)

Führe dir vor Augen, was Rendern und lange Rechenprozesse sind und die Antwort liegt auf der Hand.

Rendern geht voll und ganz auf die CPU, also logisch dass die Auslastung bei 100% ist. Er nimmt halt was er kriegen kann an Leistung.

Gleiches gilt für Rechenoperationen. Was ausser deiner CPU soll denn sonst rechnen ?


----------



## blubber (26. November 2003)

Kann mich der Aussage von Tim nur anschliessen. Und zu...


> Kann das auf Dauer schädlich sein?


...kann ich dich beruhigen, es schadet der CPU nicht, wenn sie mal was zum rechnen hat, immerhin ist es ihr Job 
Also, frohes weiter-rendern.

bye


----------



## daDom (26. November 2003)

Danke Blubber!

btw: Coole Seite!


----------

